# Titanium clip fabrication



## chiaroscuro (Feb 27, 2004)

Anyone in CPF who does Ti fabrication ? I would like to get in touch w/ someone who might be able to do a small run of Ti clips for Arc 4's.


----------



## MicroE (Feb 27, 2004)

Try talking to the people at Reactive Metals. They might know someone that can stamp titanium in small batches.
http://www.reactivemetals.com


----------



## Chief_Wiggum (Feb 27, 2004)

Check the knife forums as well. Lots of those guys make ti clips.


----------



## chiaroscuro (Feb 27, 2004)

Thanks, Chief and MicroE for the tips.


----------



## tvodrd (Feb 27, 2004)

http://www.texasknife.com/TKS_Mainframe.htm has titanium clip blanks which several modders here have used to sucess.

Larry


----------



## Chop (Feb 28, 2004)

Larry,

Thanks for the heads up on the clips. I was wondering where to get these. My next few lights will have pocket clips on them. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Chop (Mar 7, 2004)

Any tips on getting the clips to conform to the shape of the light bodies?


----------



## Rothrandir (Mar 7, 2004)

i make an aluminum piece of about the same diameter, and use a steel piece with a 90degree inside.

put the steel angle piece into a vice, and put the clip in between the aluminum bar and the angle piece.
when you tighten the vice, it will conform.

it's tricky to get it aligned right, and to keep it in place, but it works.

the main problem is drilling the dam things! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mad.gif
i've killed more than a few by drilling booboos /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif


----------



## DSpeck (Mar 7, 2004)

Ti has a lot of spring-back, so you might want to make the Al piece smaller in diameter than you need, so when it springs, it wil be closer to the right curvature...


----------



## Rothrandir (Mar 7, 2004)

i just use an approximate size, and either use a larger or smaller piece afterwards as needed.

generally using the exact same size won't get the curve right anyway, as you say.


----------



## McGizmo (Mar 7, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Chop said:*
Any tips on getting the clips to conform to the shape of the light bodies? 

[/ QUOTE ]

I took a piece of heavy wall tubing, 1" OD & 7/8" ID and cut it longitudinally in half on the band saw. A piece of 7/8" bar stock nests in it perfectly. I lay the mounting tab portion of the clip between the bar stock and the half tube; sandwiched in proper alignment, and hit the bar stock with a 5 lb sledge. The bar and half tube also hold the clip in the vise by the radiused mounting end and secure it for when I need to change the bend for clip tension. (Don't know if I explained this or not..... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif )


----------



## Chop (Mar 8, 2004)

Thanks guys. I just wanted to see how the pros do it. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------

